# DC area guys- How does March 30th sound for our tech day?



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Jetfire said:


> *Oh, and you can add one more project to the list: Inspect SUV brake pads. Possibly replace. *


Work on an SUV in my garage?!?!?!?!



:angel:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *Work on an SUV in my garage?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> :angel: *


If you're lucky, I'll bring some cinderblocks so we can properly park the Jeep on your front lawn.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *Oh, and you can add one more project to the list: Inspect SUV brake pads. Possibly replace. *


While you are in there don't forget to check out the e-brake pads (inside the rotors.) Mine had totally desinigrated at about 60k. The dealer wanted something like $150 for them...but I found them at Pep-Boys for under $10 :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

bren said:


> *While you are in there don't forget to check out the e-brake pads (inside the rotors.) Mine had totally desinigrated at about 60k. The dealer wanted something like $150 for them...but I found them at Pep-Boys for under $10 :yikes: :yikes: *


Good point. Time to go look up jacking points and all that jazz.

Hey Nick, didn't you have one of those big 3-ton jacks? If you're coming, I'd appreciate it if you brought along with those big jackstands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Jetfire said:


> *Good point. Time to go look up jacking points and all that jazz.
> 
> Hey Nick, didn't you have one of those big 3-ton jacks? If you're coming, I'd appreciate it if you brought along with those big jackstands. *


I have a big honking jack over here and a set of the ubiquitous Sears jackstands.

We're not seriously going to work on a Grand Cherokee, are we?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Good point. Time to go look up jacking points and all that jazz.
> 
> Hey Nick, didn't you have one of those big 3-ton jacks? If you're coming, I'd appreciate it if you brought along with those big jackstands. *


I'd already planned to.  I think I have some concrete blocks, too. :bigpimp:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *Good point. Time to go look up jacking points and all that jazz.
> 
> Hey Nick, didn't you have one of those big 3-ton jacks? If you're coming, I'd appreciate it if you brought along with those big jackstands. *


You'll never get jackstands under the body (not safely anyway)...there is just way too much suspension flex.

Jack from the center of the diffs and put the axle tubes on the stands. The front is a little tricky b/c the pumpkin isn't centered but it is still the best place to use.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *I have a big honking jack over here and a set of the ubiquitous Sears jackstands.
> 
> We're not seriously going to work on a Grand Cherokee, are we? *


Well, you did say that there weren't all that many projects going on. :angel: And wouldn't you say that the safety of a Bimmer enthusiast is just as important as modifying said enthusiast's Bimmer? Tell you what -- you get to wring the E30 at her first autox appearance (once I buy one).


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

TD said:


> *We're not seriously going to work on a Grand Cherokee, are we? *


 :lmao:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I'd already planned to.  I think I have some concrete blocks, too. :bigpimp: *


Cool. You bring the blocks, I'll do even better than the Jeep and bring a black '89 Trans Am.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *Cool. You bring the blocks, I'll do even better than the Jeep and bring a black '89 Trans Am. *


After we are done doing various car related projects, perhaps we can take the Grand Cherokee off-roading. I hear there are some wicked parking lots in Rockville for that kind of thing.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JST said:


> *After we are done doing various car related projects, perhaps we can take the Grand Cherokee off-roading. I hear there are some wicked parking lots in Rockville for that kind of thing. *


From what I hear, he'll have FTD at Rosecroft...

Then he'll have to pull the M Coupes out of the holes. :eeps:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

JST said:


> *After we are done doing various car related projects, perhaps we can take the Grand Cherokee off-roading. I hear there are some wicked parking lots in Rockville for that kind of thing. *


Ouch.

That was after the last tech day at my house. Yikes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

BTW, I finally got around to sending out directions, so look for the email.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *After we are done doing various car related projects, perhaps we can take the Grand Cherokee off-roading. I hear there are some wicked parking lots in Rockville for that kind of thing. *


:lmao: Better yet, let's find a lot with some cars sitting on it. I'll bring some swampers and a lift kit.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> *:lmao: Better yet, let's find a lot with some cars sitting on it. I'll bring some swampers and a lift kit. *


:eeps:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Uh oh...

Might be a bit of rain on sunday. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/20817?lswe=20817&lwsa=WeatherLocalUndeclared


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Let's make this into a competition and see who can get more work done...

TS 6.0.1 will be held on the same weekend, list of topics to be covered include:

E46 Coupe Rear Fogs
E46 OEM removable tow hitch
Coolant flush
Brake flush
Inspection II
SSG paddleshift retrofit on triangular sports airbag
SMG paddleshift retrofit on X5

And if Eric comes, REALLY good microbrew beer (none of which I can drink  )

You guys have fun this weekend and be safe, eh?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Since I probably won't even have my car this weekend, it'll be tough to do any work on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

So it looks like our project list is minimal. I guess that means more parking lot racing.  

JST's car looks to be getting the brunt of our attention. 

Hmm.... I just had a wacky idea...

Hey Jetfire! How much for your SSK?


----------

